# Contest posing tutorials - ladies only!



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ladies, do any of you need/want help and advice on contest posing??

View attachment 2928


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

Would definitely recommend!!! Posing very important and if you are serious about competing can make a difference on the day!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi. I would love to be able to attend one of these, but the distance from me and being a weekday makes it pretty much impossible as I have 3 young kiddies.

Will you be doing any more of these in other locations?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Michelle, one is a friday evening and the other a saturday morning, depending upon the success of these there could well be more of them around the country.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I misread - I thought both were on the Friday. Swindon is still too far for me to come from Norwich, but if there are any future sessions nearer Norwich, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there a price for voyeurs, schmoes and deviants to watch from the wings?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe Cal's working on a live streaming session....


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

hi girls would defo recommend this also , especially for those girls who want to either improve on their stage presentation or a beginner and looking to learn the art and skill of posing as this is exactly what it is ...its an art and if done correctly will make you twice the competitor you already are and from a judges point of view sometimes the difference between winning and losing can be the skill of an elegant poser.... you will learn everything u need and getting one on one with both rachel and jo will be a treat !!!


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

And I learned from the best! Andi Black- multiple fitness title holder- so many she can't remember them all!


----------

